# My opinion, so far.



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2010)

Bama is the best team in the country, hands down.  They look better then anyone else.  However, OSU, UT, OU, Oregon, TCU, and BSU are all in the running as second best...  The SEC ain't that good, besides Bama, nobody looks that great....  The top of the Big 12 looks GOOD.  UT, OU, and Nebraska are all good football teams.  Besides the Big 12, the only conference with 2 legitimate contenders is the Big 10 (OSU, and Iowa).   UF looks about as good as USC, which isn't very good. The top teams in the Big East and ACC aren't as good as the top teams in the MWC, and DII teams can easily upset anyone... Some of you SEC guys may take acception to this, but I think its pretty close as of today.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2010)

OU hasn't played great, but when they have a decent oponent, they are very good.  Non the less, they are 3-0.  OU, UT, and Nebraska are all very good football teams.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 18, 2010)

What is your opinion on your favorite team ?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, thank you.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 18, 2010)

Pretty good call on teams.....would agree.  Watching Boise right now, and as usual, playing perfectly executed football.  Nebraska looked good beating the Huskies, although I think the Huskies tend to beat themselves.  Locker has all the talent in the world, but he still looks as raw as he did as a freshman.  His passing is horrid....always high on critical plays like 3rd downs.  Now that Washington runs a pro set, Jake's running threat has been greatly minimized.  Great kid, great talent...unfortunate place to be for his college days.....no support.

Being a die hard Husky fan, I look forward to the next couple years under Shark.....should improve.

Waiting to watch Iowa and Arizona later....should be a good one.  TCU was impressive today.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What is your opinion on your favorite team ?



They have a long way to go.  They have a great QB, but it doesn't do much if recievers can't get open.  However,  I think Sark is going to be a great coach and revive UW from the grave.  Unfortunatly, Willlingham tried to kill the program, we need a "Dog Father Two".    We need someone that will bring the UW back to the Don James hayday, and I think the Sark is just they guy for the job.


----------



## Sylvan (Sep 18, 2010)

Good chance Texas loses to unranked Texas Tech tonight. Even at the half and Texas isn't looking good.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 18, 2010)

Boise up 34-0 at half....with 409 yds. of offense to 59 for Wyoming.  On top of that Kellen is having an off game...has 1 interception...and two touchdowns.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 18, 2010)

And Florida Intl. beating Texas A&M!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2010)

Oregon is without a doubt No. 2 in the country!


----------



## chadair (Sep 18, 2010)

bullgator said:


> OK, thank you.



fixed it for ya Bo. but still funny. I agree


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 19, 2010)

Well after a long and great day watching football...there is Bama... and the rest of the country. I haven't seen a single team that looks like they COULDN'T lose to a nobody at the end of the day.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bama...and the rest.*

I am a die hard BAMA fan, but I am in the few that hates to be honest sometime. 
We may have the best offense in the country. Only one game this season have we seen the starters play a full game and Ingram and Darres still were not there.

On the other side of the ball....I am worried as heck about Mallet and company when we go to Arkansa next weekend. Could be the upset special, we will score but can our secondary stop them........


----------



## King Fisher (Sep 19, 2010)

The polls just came out and the #2 ranked team in the country is Alabama's second string.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 19, 2010)

For once I think Jet Jockey is, for the most part, correct.  I have not seen a team that "wows" me though it is still early.  As far as the SEC goes, well,,, I think we just have to wait and see.  For the first time in as long as I can remember, we (BAMA) have an awsome offense but a very suspect defense.  I'm hoping that week by week that our defense will improve, we'll see.

IMO, the biggest surprise in the SEC is USC.  UF looks a little weak this year and they have already gotten by UGA so they could be a team to watch.  I'm not sure what to think about LSU; they are 3-0 but it's been unimpressive.

I look at teams like TCU much the same as I look at BSU;  I'm not impressed until you play more than 1 or 2 ranked teams each and every year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama is the best team in the country, hands down.  They look better then anyone else.


Hmmm......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



i agree. bama is the best; and ssthug needs to go and steal me a new ride.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 28, 2015)

I didn't notice the date when I was reading his first post and when he said Texas was one of the best teams in thinking jet really is looney.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didn't notice the date when I was reading his first post and when he said Texas was one of the best teams in thinking jet really is looney.



That and Nebraska is no longer in the 12.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didn't notice the date when I was reading his first post and when he said Texas was one of the best teams in thinking jet really is looney.



Or when he mentioned the big east. Somebody is bored


----------



## Scott G (Dec 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> *I didn't notice the date* when I was reading his first post and when he said Texas was one of the best teams in* thinking jet really is looney.*



The date isn't really applicable.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didn't notice the date when I was reading his first post and when he said Texas was one of the best teams in thinking jet really is looney.



be honest. you sent your reader home early.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> be honest. you sent your reader home early.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> be honest. you sent your reader home early.



She goes home to her family during the holidays. They live in Juarez


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> She goes home to her family during the holidays. They live in Juarez



And here we thought those voices were in your head..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> She goes home to her family during the holidays. They live in Juarez





Daily bamasux


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Daily bamasux



volsux,teksux,nolesux,and dogsux


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> volsux,teksux,nolesux,and dogsux



^ That boy's got a lot of hate in him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> ^ That boy's got a lot of hate in him.



Yep... Never seen anything like it..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> ^ That boy's got a lot of hate in him.



All his hate should really be directed at Ole Miss.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> All his hate should really be directed at Ole Miss.



I'm thinking Michigan State.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'm thinking Michigan State.



I'm thinking he was miss treated as a kid


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm thinking he was miss treated as a kid



daily nickelbacksux


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm thinking he was miss treated as a kid





Matthew6 said:


> daily nickelbacksux



There's your proof. ^


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 29, 2015)

This thread had almost as much legs as the SEC is overrated thread...  Which BTW, Still sux!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> This thread had almost as much legs as the SEC is overrated thread...  Which BTW, Still sux!



Your opinion 5 years ago sucked. Guess what? It still sux.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 29, 2015)

Not really.  Bama is still the only decent team in the SEC!  The SEC SUX!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Not really.  Bama is still the only decent team in the SEC!  The SEC SUX!!!



The SEC sux this year as opposed to the PAC 12 that sux every year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The SEC sux this year as opposed to the PAC 12 that sux every year.



THIS YEAR?  You obviously didn't see the SEC's bowl record last year!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> THIS YEAR?  You obviously didn't see the SEC's bowl record last year!!!!



What was the SEC's bowl record this year?? SEC Bias??

Spin it JJ..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What was the SEC's bowl record this year?? SEC Bias??
> 
> Spin it JJ..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> She goes home to her family during the holidays. They live in Juarez



hene the lack of posting during the offseason.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama is the best team in the country, hands down.  They look better then anyone else.  However, OSU, UT, OU, Oregon, TCU, and BSU are all in the running as second best...  The SEC ain't that good, besides Bama, nobody looks that great....  The top of the Big 12 looks GOOD.  UT, OU, and Nebraska are all good football teams.  Besides the Big 12, the only conference with 2 legitimate contenders is the Big 10 (OSU, and Iowa).   UF looks about as good as USC, which isn't very good. The top teams in the Big East and ACC aren't as good as the top teams in the MWC, and DII teams can easily upset anyone... Some of you SEC guys may take acception to this, but I think its pretty close as of today.



You know the funny thing is the 2010 Tide was probably the biggest disappointment of the Saban era. Nearly all the wins were easy blowouts and all three close games were losses. Most of the Rock Stars from the 2009 Championship were back but they never really played or looked like contenders till the Michigan State bowl game. Too little, too late.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 22, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> You know the funny thing is the 2010 Tide was probably the biggest disappointment of the Saban era. Nearly all the wins were easy blowouts and all three close games were losses. Most of the Rock Stars from the 2009 Championship were back but they never really played or looked like contenders till the Michigan State bowl game. Too little, too late.



i agree. that loss to carolina sucked. got beat by a qb with a drinkin problem.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 23, 2016)

Pac 12= high school football- private school no less.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. that loss to carolina sucked. got beat by a qb with a drinkin problem.



He wasn't drinking that day. We walked into a buzz saw in that game. The gamecocks played perfectly and Lattimore looked like a Heisman candidate that we couldn't drag down.


----------



## riprap (Feb 23, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> He wasn't drinking that day. We walked into a buzz saw in that game. The gamecocks played perfectly and Lattimore looked like a Heisman candidate that we couldn't drag down.



If I remember correctly the tide came out throwing the ball in the second half. I know the run game wasn't working all that well, but...it seemed too early to let it go.

The few losses bama has had under saban seem to have been that way. I know that was the first thing my bama buddy was complaining about as soon as I saw him.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama is the best team in the country, hands down.  They look better then anyone else.  However, OSU, UT, OU, Oregon, TCU, and BSU are all in the running as second best...  The SEC ain't that good, besides Bama, nobody looks that great....  The top of the Big 12 looks GOOD.  UT, OU, and Nebraska are all good football teams.  Besides the Big 12, the only conference with 2 legitimate contenders is the Big 10 (OSU, and Iowa).   UF looks about as good as USC, which isn't very good. The top teams in the Big East and ACC aren't as good as the top teams in the MWC, and DII teams can easily upset anyone... Some of you SEC guys may take acception to this, but I think its pretty close as of today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2016)

riprap said:


> If I remember correctly the tide came out throwing the ball in the second half. I know the run game wasn't working all that well, but...it seemed too early to let it go.
> 
> The few losses bama has had under saban seem to have been that way. I know that was the first thing my bama buddy was complaining about as soon as I saw him.



Running game was going great, when they called it. Kiffin just isn't able to do it. That is why he was escorted to the door and told to get a job elsewhere this year. It was so bad Bama hired a booger eating drunk to take his place.


----------

